# Looking for walking groups estepona area



## rubia1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, I have recently moved back to the coast near Cancelada to start a new life. And am looking to meet new people to resocialise, go walking, outdoor activities etc. I am 39 and have 2 teenage children, anybody out there ??
:noidea:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi, contact Sonia at Longmans Bookshop, Estepona, 9528900975 and ask for details.


----------



## rubia1 (Aug 29, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Hi, contact Sonia at Longmans Bookshop, Estepona, 9528900975 and ask for details.


Heeeiiy ! Thanks for that! Will do x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

rubia1 said:


> Heeeiiy ! Thanks for that! Will do x


The Longman Sisters, Sonia and Hermione, are a delightful couple who have lived in Spain for over sixty years, since childhood. 
Considerably older than you but Sonia is extremely fit and belongs to a group of all ages which walks on Sundays although obviously not in this weather

Between them, S and H know all there is to know about Estepona! They might be able to point you to other areas of interest.


----------

